# نحتاج مرشد روحي(اقتراح)



## منتهى ابشارة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام المسيح.  لي اقتراح ارجو النظر به                                                                   ان يكون في المنتدى مرشد روحي لا اقصد قسم المرشد الروحي وانما  ان يكون هناك شخص موجود نتحدث معه من خلال المنتدى لاننا جميعا محتاجين ليرشدنا انسان يكون روحاني وخاصة نحن في بلاد الغربة نفتقر لمثل هؤلاء الاشخاص  ولكم جزيل الشكر  *


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههه..*
*اعتقد المنتدي نصف اعضائه تقريبا مرشدين روحيين*
*و انت بس اطلب ..حاتلقي الف مرشد في موضوعك في كسور من الثانيه*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *سلام المسيح.  لي اقتراح ارجو النظر به                                                                   ان يكون في المنتدى مرشد روحي لا اقصد قسم المرشد الروحي وانما  ان يكون هناك شخص موجود نتحدث معه من خلال المنتدى لاننا جميعا محتاجين ليرشدنا انسان يكون روحاني وخاصة نحن في بلاد الغربة نفتقر لمثل هؤلاء الاشخاص  ولكم جزيل الشكر  *



*اقتراح جميل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*كتير هنا يستحقوا المكانه دى 
من الاحتكاك والتعامل كل شخص بيجد احتياجه عند شخص معين بيتخذه مرشد روحى ليه 
من وجهة نظرى صعب نختار شخص واحد ليكون مرشد روحى للجميع *


----------



## أنجيلا (12 نوفمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *سلام المسيح.  لي اقتراح ارجو النظر به                                                                   ان يكون في المنتدى مرشد روحي لا اقصد قسم المرشد الروحي وانما  ان يكون هناك شخص موجود نتحدث معه من خلال المنتدى لاننا جميعا محتاجين ليرشدنا انسان يكون روحاني وخاصة نحن في بلاد الغربة نفتقر لمثل هؤلاء الاشخاص  ولكم جزيل الشكر  *


*اقتراح رائع جداااا

خاصة بالنسبة للمتنصر اللي في بلد مفيهوش كنائس ومش قادر يتواصل مع اي كاهن 

يا ريت الادارة تنظر فيه....*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اقتراح رائع جداااا*
> 
> *خاصة بالنسبة للمتنصر اللي في بلد مفيهوش كنائس ومش قادر يتواصل مع اي كاهن *
> 
> *يا ريت الادارة تنظر فيه....*


*اللي انتي ماتعرفيهوش اختي ان اعضاء ليسوا قلائل هنا ...كهنة و مكرسين و مبشرين..لكن كثير منهم لا يفصحون عن هويتهم الدينية لدواعي الحكمة و الامان للمتنصرين و للاعضاء الذين يستشيرونهم و ليس لانفسهم*
*و اعتقد ان ابونا كلنا " القمص عبد المسيح بسيط " عضو هنا .* ​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * صعب نختار شخص واحد ليكون مرشد روحى للجميع *


*بالظبط .. *
*لان - مثلا يعني - المؤمن الانجيلي او الكاثوليكي لن يستجيب بسهوله للارشاد الروحي و ربما لا يستجيب اطلاقا لو كان هناك مرشد واحد فقط ارثوذكسي الايمان و التعليم*​​​​


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2011)

المنتدى مليئ بالأشخاص الذي يقدمون المشورة والمعونة لمختلف الاشخاص بمختلف خلفياتهم.
اي شخيص يريد التواصل مع اي من خدام المنتدى يستطيع مراسلتهم بصورة مباشرة، او يستطيع مراسلتي لمفاتحة الطرفين بالموضوع لكي تستمر علاقة المشورة.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اقتراح رائع جداااا
> 
> خاصة بالنسبة للمتنصر اللي في بلد مفيهوش كنائس ومش قادر يتواصل مع اي كاهن
> 
> يا ريت الادارة تنظر فيه....*



*فعلا انجيلا، المتنصرين خاصة بحاجة لمثل هذه الخدمة*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للجميع لمروركم الجميل*


----------

